# The Truth Project - Why did Jesus come into the World?



## RobertPGH1981 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been pondering a question in my head that was proposed to me in a DVD called, "The Truth Project." In the first lesson they ask everyone the question, "Why did Jesus come into the World?" 

My first thought was he came into the world to redeem the elect. However, in the DVD the answer was stated by Jesus himself:

37Then Pilate said to him, "So you are a king?" Jesus answered, "You say that I am a king. For this purpose I was born and for this purpose I have come into the world—to bear witness to the truth. Everyone who is of the truth listens to my voice." 38 Pilate said to him, "What is truth?"

It appears to have more implications than what it seems on the surface. Would Jesus' statement above be the main reason he came into the world, or would this be one of the many reasons. Would this be his main objective in mind and by this the other proceed from it?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2011)

Seems to me, the reason(s) could be stated many ways; and due to our limitations, _must be stated many ways_. The Bible is a big book, and it is all about who Jesus is, and why he's come.

It was said to Joseoh, Mt.1:21, "Call his name Jesus, because he will *save his people from their sins.*" Or from Jesus own mouth, Mt.20:28, "The Son of Man came ... *to give his life as a ransom for many*." These, to me, seem like statements that come even closer to expressing the "main" reason for his coming. But, to be fair, the fact that he has a People is evidence that he is a King. But the sort of king that "serves" (attend the '...' from Mt.20:28, "not to be served, but to serve.")


I don't think taking Jesus' "good confession" (1Tim.6:13) before an ignorant and ruthless pagan, and casting those words as a kind of summary of his earthly mission, is an accurate handling of the text. Certainly, being King is one branch of the Mediatorial Office that Jesus holds. He came, indeed, in order to vindicate and to demonstrate his right to be Pilate's Judge--or else his Savior. But in that moment in Pilate's chambers, when the situation appears very much reversed, Jesus' simple affirmation of the truth testifies to the reality that subverts the appearance.

Jesus' answer is a fairly narrow response to the "charge," which is nothing more than a frank admission of _the truth_ of the case. He was BORN king.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts were similar when I first saw the Truth Project opening video. The video is trying to make a (valid) point about truth, and uses that verse more as a prooftext rather than doing a complete exegesis of the text.

Christ's mission can be stated that way, of course, and it works in the context of his dialogue with Pilate. But if we were to pick a general-use statement to summarize why Christ came, that verse is probably not the most helpful nor the best at communicating the heart of the matter.

I found the Truth Project to have some good stuff in it and be generally sound, useful for some purposes. But this part and others also left me concerned that some will watch it and start to think, "being a Christian is first of all about thinking rightly and getting your worldview straight." Well, worldview is important. But I wish the video series acknowledged more clearly that Christianity is first of all about salvation in Jesus Christ.


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 23, 2011)

The purpose of His coming was not merely to bear witness to the truth. Christ came to save His people from their sins. If Jesus did not become a man, live a perfect life, die on the cross, and rise from the dead, then no one could be saved.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 23, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Seems to me, the reason(s) could be stated many ways; and due to our limitations, _must be stated many ways_. The Bible is a big book, and it is all about who Jesus is, and why he's come.
> 
> It was said to Joseoh, Mt.1:21, "Call his name Jesus, because he will *save his people from their sins.*" Or from Jesus own mouth, Mt.20:28, "The Son of Man came ... *to give his life as a ransom for many*." These, to me, seem like statements that come even closer to expressing the "main" reason for his coming. But, to be fair, the fact that he has a People is evidence that he is a King. But the sort of king that "serves" (attend the '...' from Mt.20:28, "not to be served, but to serve.")
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I remember somebody teaching this class for the first time and he asked the open ended question about why Christ came into the world and I gave the redemptive aspect as the answer (i.e. John 3:16).

I can see folks falling into the trap of "prooftexting" the reason Christ came into the world and limiting it to one thing.

I guess my problem with the overall impression that is left is that it is used as a segue for the idea of building a worldview based on Truth. I don't think Christ came in order, primarily, to correct our outlook on the world. That's a consequence of His work but it should not be presented as a pretext.

In other words, in context, Christ's response to Pilate is not to get Pilate to start considering the philosophical nature of Truth. Christ didn't come to straighten out our worldview but to save men from the wrath of God and make them sons of God. Renewed minds are the result.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses... 

I agree that he did come to the world to redeem his elect. Although, in the video when people say that is the answer, the teacher tells them they are wrong. Made me think about what they were talking about a little... It seems to me that they may want to clean up the presentation a little bit because it can be misleading.


----------

